# What do you use for your waterline?



## Hemons (Sep 7, 2008)

What MAC product do you like for the waterline of your eye? I have tried several, but always have to reapply throughout the day. I have tried eye kohl, powerpoint liner, and even fluid line (which seems to work the best so far.) Anyone have anything they love for the waterline that lasts? Thanks!


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2008)

i love Feline kohl power (LE) It was a repromote in the starflash collection, before it i used to use Smolder eye kohl.

A lot of people love using blacktrack fluidline on their waterline, they say it's longlasting and the colour doesn't fade, however it is not waterline safe. 

hope this helps.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't been able to get any MAC products to stay on my waterline.  I wear contacts, and I have to use eyedrops throughout the day, so it's a challenge.  I've been able to get MakeUp Forever's Aqua Eye pencils to stay the best.  I know you asked for MAC products, but this is the *only* product I've been able to get to work.  I get mine at Sephora, and they're about $16 a piece.  They're super creamy and the black and white (that I use) have a great color payout. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2008)

i second the feline kohl power. i use it and never ever have to reapply.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 7, 2008)

The Kohl Power pencils are amazing.  I love both Feline and Orpheus.


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 7, 2008)

third feline kohl power!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 7, 2008)

as someone said before, i know you only said MAC but Urban decay's 24/7 liners are amazingggggg and last FOREVER! i swatched it in the store, and couldnt even get it off my hand with the makeup remover. its some serious stuff!


----------



## rachybloom (Sep 8, 2008)

I love Feline on the waterline, but it tends to smudge and smear when I'm walking around campus.. NOT cute.. But if I'm careful not to shut my eyes tightly or anything, it's okay.. but I just don't want to have to check my face every ten minutes, so it's not worth it to me. 

I would go with MUFE Aqua Eye Pencils or UD 24/7.. I've tried samples of both and def. want to buy the full size.


----------



## vivify (Sep 8, 2008)

Tip:  Apply an eye primer first.

I use UDDP on the waterline (please be careful if you have sensitive eyes).  Let it dry (you don't have to) and then apply MUFE black liner or Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner.  It works great.  Sorry I don't like MAC eyeliners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also find testing it on my hand isn't accurate since the skin there is more likely to hold on to the product than the waterline.  HOpe that helped!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 8, 2008)

Clinique cream liner in black


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 8, 2008)

Fourth for Feline...


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 8, 2008)

Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 8, 2008)

i used feline for the 1st time today and its amazing i love have to go back to mac for a back up.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 8, 2008)

i now use feline, its my fave eyeliner EVER for the waterline


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 9, 2008)

From MAC, I usually use Blacktrack. 
I just don't like to do it all the time, since it's not approved for the waterline. 
I haven't found a MAC pencil liner that lasts a long time, but I still need to try Graphblack Technakohl. 
For pencil, I love UD 24/7 in Zero.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2008)

Stila Onyx Kajal.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 9, 2008)

I use smolder eye kohl it tends to smudge so Iam going to get feline, I have used blacktrack fluidline and the staying power was great.


----------



## cipelica (Sep 9, 2008)

Feline!!!! Smolder just disapears.


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 9, 2008)

Fascinating Eye Kohl (I only use white on waterline to make my eyes look bigger)


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree I use the Kohl Power pencil too.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 9, 2008)

I've tried a lot of MAC and others, but my fave is MUFE Aqua Eyes.  It lasts forever, applies easily, and I love the convenience of a pencil vs. an eyeliner pot and brush.

ETA: I like to use a q-tip to wipe my waterline off before applying liner.  It lasts a lot longer if you apply on a dry surface vs. a damp one.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 10, 2008)

i recently switched to MUFE Aqua Eyes.. amazing!


----------



## anshu7 (Sep 12, 2008)

not mac but loreal hip cream gel eyeliner and hashmi kajal . hashmi kajal is my hg for waterline. stays put even thru the tears.


----------



## mtrimier (Sep 21, 2008)

graphblack technakohl is what stays put on me.


----------



## marreyes38 (Sep 21, 2008)

usually i wear any black pencil liner in my waterline but i find that it smudges after just a few hours so what i do to prevent that is to seal it with carbon eyeshadow...it really works!


----------



## florabundance (Sep 21, 2008)

techankohl in graphblack for me aswell


----------



## chdom (Sep 21, 2008)

I rotate between Technakohl Graphblack & Kohlpower Feline.


----------



## couturesista (Sep 21, 2008)

I use Plummage,Amber lights, Belle Azure, Forgery or Carbon. It depends on my EOTD. For some reason its easier for me to apply shadow as liner rather than to use regular eyeliner pencils or fluidlines. I had blitz n glitz FL. but I couldn't get it to work for me.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 22, 2008)

shadow works on my waterline as well. i use everything from nylon to carbon.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Sep 23, 2008)

Feline kohl power. I usually *don't* have to reapply, but sometimes it starts to smudge on my outside lower lashline (just in the outter corner). BUT! I find that using a hard angle brushed and setting it with carbon works wonders on its lasting power.


----------



## Hemons (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Looks like I have some shopping to do for some waterline eyeliners from all of the suggestions! Thanks much!


----------



## moonlit (Jun 24, 2009)

I love bobbi brown gel eyeliner in black ink and mac black track fluidline on my waterline..Bobbi brown tends to stay longer -it  dried up in the pot- I sprayed fix plus and viola.. I love it.. I wear contact lens btw..

smolder and feliner or any other kohl for that matter- smudge - I end up looking like a racoon lol- not pretty- grrr

I prefer fluidlines/gel liners to kohl pencils.. if I need to do a smoky eye look , then I guess , I will use  kohl and carbon (tried this and carbon got into my eyes after sometime and was a pain )* red eyes are scary looking *


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't see how anyone can wear MAC Liquidlast liner. I tried it out on my hand, gave it 30 seconds & it came right off!

To be honest, MAC couldn't have tested all of their products, because this one certainly isn't long-lasting or even meant for the eyes or anywhere else.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Stila Onyx Kajal._

 


exactly what i was gonna say


its super creamy but i set it with black eyeshadow and it doesnt move for hours. i always set any liner with black shadow though (habit) just because i refuse to reapply one hour later lol. but this stila pencil is love.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 24, 2009)

I love UD 24/7 liners for my waterline.They are sooo creamy and they really do not budge all day!!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 24, 2009)

Black track


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 24, 2009)

Urban Decay 24/7 Pencils or L'oreal HIP Kohl Powders (these literally stay on FOREVER)


----------



## MallyK (Jun 24, 2009)

Newbie here....

How do you "set" liner with shadow?  What kind of brush do you use for that?


----------



## celestia (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm another for the Stila kajal in onyx because i've been quite happy with it. I'd love to try MUFE aqua eye and MAC feline kohl power though...to make sure I have a solid reason not to change, haha.


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 26, 2009)

I use feline. Love it!!


----------



## madnicole (Jun 27, 2009)

realise you asked for Mac, but can't find any that I love...but I do love love love Urban Decay 24/7. Smooth, apply without any pressure, stay on all day, and can be used as crayon base for shadows too! HTH's


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2009)

there is a black l'oreal eye kohl pencil that i have used for years. it's cheap and stays on my waterline pretty well. on a night out i'd only have to re-apply it once if at all


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 29, 2009)

I realized this weekend that I'm an idiot for not trying this earlier...I put on some fluidline, and then at the last minute decided I didn't want to wear that color (lithograph), so I grabbed my Tealo pencil and started coloring over it, thinking that the pencil would kind of erase the fluidline. Boy was I wrong! Not only did the lithograph stay put, but the Tealo lasted waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay longer than usual (my eyes water a lot in the summer..thank you allergies). So...holy crap, if you can't get anything to stay, try that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry if I'm a little late to the game on this idea...but...hell...it's like discovering the earth is round...this was groundbreaking for me!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 30, 2009)

I dip a black pencil in Stila Black smudgepot and line my waterline/tightline. But any black gel liner would work.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 30, 2009)

In addition to L'oreal HIP Kohls, I just started using Smolder eye kohl from MAC and I looove it. I used to use UD 24/7 but Smolder really blows it away.


----------



## esperanza0905 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lancome waterproof pencil. soft and easy to apply. it doesn't smudge.


----------

